
WhatsApp backups will no longer count towards the Google Drive storage quota - sreedhark
https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/28000019/?category=5245251
======
sreedhark
WhatsApp backups that haven't been updated in more than one year will be
automatically removed from Google Drive storage. To avoid the loss of any
backups, manually back up your WhatsApp data before November 12, 2018.

------
throw23
so that means they have figured out a way to monetize it?

~~~
cascom
yes - i don't think your chat backups are encrypted, so now google and
facebook can read them

